# Faverolle breeders?!



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

Are there any Salmon Faverolle breeders out there who breed to the standard for show quality?? If you are or know somebody who is please PM me with some info!

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

